# Bringing a shotgun back to France - post-Brexit



## aymeric.parodi

Hello, I am trying to bring back my gun to France after having moved out. Has anyone managed to do so ? Things are much more complicated with Brexit..What I can't ifugre out is if I have to bookse a transporter or if I can simly have my current gunshop taking care of the export paperwork and I fly over with the gun, and get it registered at my dealer in France. Cost of exporting the gun from a dealer to dealer is prohibitive..If anyone has a good tip I am all ears! I do have a UK licnense and French permit. Thanks all


----------



## rynd2it

aymeric.parodi said:


> Hello, I am trying to bring back my gun to France after having moved out. Has anyone managed to do so ? Things are much more complicated with Brexit..What I can't ifugre out is if I have to bookse a transporter or if I can simly have my current gunshop taking care of the export paperwork and I fly over with the gun, and get it registered at my dealer in France. Cost of exporting the gun from a dealer to dealer is prohibitive..If anyone has a good tip I am all ears! I do have a UK licnense and French permit. Thanks all


I took my shotgun to France from the US with no formalities other than becoming a member of a local gun club. It went in the container with everything else. I then moved it to the UK by sending it to a registered gun dealer for storage via FedEx, again no formalities or paperwork involved. It really was that simple. In fact, all my efforts to find out about formalities were met with blank stares and responses like "why are you asking?"


----------



## aymeric.parodi

You can't bring a firearm to France without filling an import document and get it through French customs...The idea here is to to get it registered officially.


----------



## rynd2it

aymeric.parodi said:


> You can't bring a firearm to France without filling an import document and get it through French customs...The idea here is to to get it registered officially.


Is it a firearm or a shotgun?


----------



## BackinFrance

Armes : à quoi correspondent les différentes catégories ?


Vous vous interrogez sur la réglementation des armes ? Cette page indique le classement des armes en catégories et leur régime administratif.




www.service-public.fr


----------



## LFBEUSTON

rynd2it said:


> Is it a firearm or a shotgun?


It must be a shotgun. Firearms are generally illegal in the U.K. apart from some small bore rifles to get rid of vermin. In any event to obtain a French licence for a firearm involves a quite complicated business not least of which membership of a gun club is a prerequisite.


----------

